# Potential Buy Critique Wanted



## ladybugsgirl (Aug 12, 2009)

chubby but shes cute


----------



## Sinister (Nov 28, 2011)

ladybugsgirl said:


> chubby but shes cute


Haha I know, definitely has eye appeal :wink: except for the darn "Appy tail"


----------



## nuisance (Sep 8, 2011)

In the pic with the saddle. Why does she have the chain over her nose? She looks calm, but is hard enough to handle they have to use a chain?


----------



## Sinister (Nov 28, 2011)

nuisance said:


> In the pic with the saddle. Why does she have the chain over her nose? She looks calm, but is hard enough to handle they have to use a chain?


Because she doesn't like holding the chain part so she just hooks it over the nose, I do the same thing when I use a stud chain because one time my finger got pinched. :lol: But yeah the mare is really quiet.


----------



## jbolt (Jan 1, 2012)

very fat, a little long in the back mayme/ her legs look to spindly for her body, almost looks like those old school mustangy appys.....she looks relly solid, though, I like her big butt.


----------



## Sinister (Nov 28, 2011)

Do you guys think she'd make an okay english pony?


----------



## beverleyy (Oct 26, 2011)

Sinister said:


> Because she doesn't like holding the chain part so she just hooks it over the nose, I do the same thing when I use a stud chain because one time my finger got pinched. :lol: But yeah the mare is really quiet.


that mare doesn't even look like she needs the chain in the first place ..

on another note, yes I do think she'd make a cute english pony. I'd love to see under saddle pictures, she's quite adorable! what's her height?


----------



## AndreaSctlnd (Jan 17, 2012)

jbolt said:


> I like her big butt.


Okay, that made me laugh and break out in to Sir Mix a lot's...I like big butts and I cannot lie, you other brothers may deny...


She sure darkens up in color from season to season doesn't she? And poor appy's and their terrible tails and manes...lol

She is a cutie though.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Her hind legs look a little posty to me. Very straight through the hock. In some of the pics her shoulder angle looks great...in others, it looks pretty upright. I'm not sure why, but her pasterns, especially her rears, look long and spindly to me, but it's only in the one pic where she's actually standing mostly square (that third pic).

Overall, she's cute and looks to be very sensible. She could use to lose a few pounds, but once she's in shape, I bet she'll be quite a looker.

A note on stud chains: If you horse doesn't need it, don't use it. Take it off completely. Stud chains can be VERY harsh. If she were to stop on her lead with the stud chain on like that, she could do some serious damage. I've only known one horse who actually NEEDED a stud chain and he's an arab gelding that came from a show barn and is a bit insane.


----------



## beverleyy (Oct 26, 2011)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Her hind legs look a little posty to me. Very straight through the hock. In some of the pics her shoulder angle looks great...in others, it looks pretty upright. I'm not sure why, but her pasterns, especially her rears, look long and spindly to me, but it's only in the one pic where she's actually standing mostly square (that third pic).
> 
> Overall, she's cute and looks to be very sensible. She could use to lose a few pounds, but once she's in shape, I bet she'll be quite a looker.
> 
> A note on stud chains: If you horse doesn't need it, don't use it. Take it off completely. Stud chains can be VERY harsh. If she were to stop on her lead with the stud chain on like that, she could do some serious damage. I've only known one horse who actually NEEDED a stud chain and he's an arab gelding that came from a show barn and is a bit insane.


agreed. I would absolutely never use a stud chain unless it is 100% called for. My mare does need one, not all the time of course, but sometimes she does need one. I feel terrible having to use it, but sometimes that's all she needs to put her in check is to even look at the thing. If I am not using it it's not even on the lead/in my hand/or otherwise. It's not on any part of her/her lead until absolutely necessary.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

beverleyy said:


> agreed. I would absolutely never use a stud chain unless it is 100% called for. My mare does need one, not all the time of course, but sometimes she does need one. I feel terrible having to use it, but sometimes that's all she needs to put her in check is to even look at the thing. If I am not using it it's not even on the lead/in my hand/or otherwise. It's not on any part of her/her lead until absolutely necessary.


Glad to hear.


----------



## Sinister (Nov 28, 2011)

beverleyy said:


> that mare doesn't even look like she needs the chain in the first place ..
> 
> on another note, yes I do think she'd make a cute english pony. I'd love to see under saddle pictures, she's quite adorable! what's her height?


Between 14.1hh and 14.3.


----------



## Sinister (Nov 28, 2011)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Her hind legs look a little posty to me. Very straight through the hock. In some of the pics her shoulder angle looks great...in others, it looks pretty upright. I'm not sure why, but her pasterns, especially her rears, look long and spindly to me, but it's only in the one pic where she's actually standing mostly square (that third pic).
> 
> Overall, she's cute and looks to be very sensible. She could use to lose a few pounds, but once she's in shape, I bet she'll be quite a looker.
> 
> A note on stud chains: If you horse doesn't need it, don't use it. Take it off completely. Stud chains can be VERY harsh. If she were to stop on her lead with the stud chain on like that, she could do some serious damage. I've only known one horse who actually NEEDED a stud chain and he's an arab gelding that came from a show barn and is a bit insane.


Again, I hardly ever use a stud chain unless one of my horses is feeling rather fresh. I'm not the one that took the pictures or put the stud chain on her. I agree she shouldn't have been left there with the chain on her nose and the lead hanging there for her to step on. And on another note just like bits stud chains are only as harsh as you make them.  I've seen a person hauling on there horse with just a regular halter and cotton lead and thought it was harsher then people who use the chain.


----------



## Sinister (Nov 28, 2011)

Went and saw her this morning, picking her up this Saturday!  I'll get better conformation pictures and start a new thread for a really good critique. And give some more info about her.


----------



## AndreaSctlnd (Jan 17, 2012)

Woo Hoo! Congrats!


----------



## beverleyy (Oct 26, 2011)

Sinister said:


> Went and saw her this morning, picking her up this Saturday!  I'll get better conformation pictures and start a new thread for a really good critique. And give some more info about her.


I'm excited to see pictures of her under saddle! she's actually very cute! I love ponies


----------



## Sinister (Nov 28, 2011)

beverleyy said:


> I'm excited to see pictures of her under saddle! she's actually very cute! I love ponies


Ponies are the best, partly because there isn't far till you hit the ground. :wink:


----------



## beverleyy (Oct 26, 2011)

Sinister said:


> Ponies are the best, partly because there isn't far till you hit the ground. :wink:


I've learned this one a few times! I would much rather have a fall off my pony than my horse, thankfully the majority of my falls have been off my pony .....so far!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Sinister said:


> I've seen a person hauling on there horse with just a regular halter and cotton lead and thought it was harsher then people who use the chain.


I've been stalking this thread (lol) but yeah I have seen that too.. very very sad. I try to stay off of my horse's face as much as possible. I use the leadrope for pressure or cues though I do teach my horse to respond to feel from the halter. But I would NEVER haul on his face without a good reason! I've used a stud chain on a few mares before. Not my idea, but I didn't like what I saw. Some good respect refreshers and groundwork would have helped them out, instead of making them behave via pain on their nose :/ just my opinion though.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Congrats on your nice mare. AS she bonds & learns to trust, you should have many happy tmes w/her. Did you do a test-ride? Or a vet check?


----------



## Sinister (Nov 28, 2011)

beverleyy said:


> I've learned this one a few times! I would much rather have a fall off my pony than my horse, thankfully the majority of my falls have been off my pony .....so far!


Haha, yeah same.. but then again all the ponies I've known are...well little devils sometimes :twisted: lol but you have to love ponies


----------



## Sinister (Nov 28, 2011)

Cacowgirl said:


> Congrats on your nice mare. AS she bonds & learns to trust, you should have many happy tmes w/her. Did you do a test-ride? Or a vet check?


I did a test ride, she's not perfect but then again she's extremely green, which is the reason she's for sale. I didn't do a vet check as I'm paying 150 for her. I only do a vet check on horses I pay over a 1000 for, for obvious reasons.  I did look at her teeth, feel her legs, ect. though.


----------



## beverleyy (Oct 26, 2011)

Sinister said:


> Haha, yeah same.. but then again all the ponies I've known are...well little devils sometimes :twisted: lol but you have to love ponies


 
I will always have ponies in my life. My pony mare is probably the sweetest thing ever, and I am sure she knows this because she seems to think it's completely okay for her to get away with anything she pleases. But she's so flipping cute so it's all good:lol:


----------



## Sinister (Nov 28, 2011)

Turns out she can liven up! We showed up today and she saw the trailer and perked up. Then when we got her home all she wanted to do was trot around in the out door LOL. And she was a little pushy and I even put the chain on her after she wouldn't listen to me [too busy gawking at everything] and wouldn't stand. 
Also her new confo thread is located here: http://www.horseforum.com/horse-con...py-mare-confo-image-heavy-110382/#post1321210


----------



## SunnysMum (Jan 22, 2012)

Super duper cute (=
looks like a fun little girl, congrats!


----------



## flyinghooves (Jan 25, 2012)

Get her she's very pretty and looks like a sweety


----------



## Sinister (Nov 28, 2011)

flyinghooves said:


> Get her she's very pretty and looks like a sweety


I did


----------

